# Failed to start ntpd [SOLVED]

## epgrish

I am trying to setup gentoo and mythtv.

Right now, I am trying to install ntp according to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP. I emerged and updated all of the files according to the instructions. Ntp-client is running.

Initially I would get an error message when using ntpq -p: 

       Name or service unknown.

After much searching and updating and frustration, I emerged an older version (according to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189612-highlight-ntpq+service+known.html). At the end of the emerge, I received a message stating the 4 conf files needed to be updated.  I went over the WIKI again, and I think the conf files are up to date.  I started and rc'd ntpd and it seemed to be working (I could ntpq -p and get results).  I thought I had it fixed, until I rebooted.

Now NTPD will not start and when I enter /etc/init.d/ntpd start, I get an error message:

 	Starting ntpd ...

	etc/init.d/ntpd: line 25 /usr/sbin/ntpd: No such file or directory

	*Failed to start ntpd

/etc/ntp.conf =

```

server ntp1.sf-bay.org

server time.nost.gov

logfile /var/log/ntpd.log

driftfile /val/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict 127.0.0.1 default notrust nomodifiy

```

/etc/conf.d/ntpd = 

```

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

```

I've spent hours searching the forums and can find no solution. I suspect it has something to do with emerging the older version of ntp.  Please help.Last edited by epgrish on Wed Apr 19, 2006 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeek

 *epgrish wrote:*   

> Now NTPD will not start and when I enter /etc/init.d/ntpd start, I get an error message:
> 
>  	Starting ntpd ...
> 
> 	etc/init.d/ntpd: line 25 /usr/sbin/ntpd: No such file or directory
> ...

 

ntpd has moved from /usr/bin/ntpd to /usr/sbin/ntpd.  When you emerged the older version you needed to etc-update to the init script that it came with.

----------

## epgrish

 *zeek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ntpd has moved from /usr/bin/ntpd to /usr/sbin/ntpd.  When you emerged the older version you needed to etc-update to the init script that it came with.

 

How do I update the script that it came with?

Thanks.

----------

## epgrish

I got it fixed - just unmerged ntp and emerged ntp1.4.2 again

Thanks

[SOLVED]

----------

